# US RV Hire



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

My wife and I are heading off to the US in Autumn to take part in Ironman Florida in Panama City.

We'd like to hire a RV and am interested to know if anyone has done a US RV hire and what recommendations they have on where to hire from, problems encountered etc.

We plan to fly into Atlanta, drive to PC and then tour after the event on Nov 3 and drop off at Orlando.

we've looked at www.motorhomebookers.com who seem to be pretty comprehensive with info, but wonder if there are alternatives

thanks


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

apologies - just spotted the Motorhome Hire section so will post the message there.


----------

